# Interior cleaning (Steam)



## caledonia

*Interior Cleaning.*

The use of the steamer cleaner in the interior of a car is a helpful addition. Due to the temperature of the steam. There is very little moisture introduce into the fabrics and materials, within the car. Where wet vacuuming has its place and the steam cleaner will never fully replace this as some jobs especially when removing heavy mud and the like from heavily soiled mats and carpets. But I hope to show you the advantages of the steamer within this write up.

When working with upholstery It is never a great idea to introduce water into this foam of a cars seats. The foam stays wet deep down and this effects the mild steel within the seat as well and prolonged contact with the stitching. Which can eventually lead to the threads rotting away.

 As anyone who has wet vacuumed a car before will tell you. The seats will stay damp for sometime, especially in the colder months where airing the car is not possible.

The steam cleaner works on a principal of heating the seat and slowly breaking down the bond between the grime and the fabric or leather. This bond is normally made up of oils deposited by us humans and dead skin cells.

 Introduction of water is limited by placing a MF over the seat and applying the steam directly on top of this. This contains the heat within the fabric and catches excess water in the process.. Once the area has been cleaned a wipe over with a clean dry MF will remove any grime that has not attached to the wet MF and aid in drying off moisture also. You can vary the temperature and moisture being introduce by moving the nozzle closer or further away from the area being treated.

 Different cleaner have different attachments and I have a small triangular head with soft bristles. To which I can attach an MF to this and use in a scrubbing motion. It has its benefits as it introduces friction as well as heat and moisture to aid the clean up.

You can also use dedicated cleaners into the equation also. The addition of heat increases the cleaning ability of the products, much the same as a warm pressure washer aids the cleaning ability of snow foam. It is up to the user as to what method or product he sees fit to use.

 I personally would not use foaming product with the steamer as these may lead to being difficult to remove. Chemicals also boil off at different rates.

 So again the user must decide on what products fit the bill, dependant on their steam cleaner and temperature output. You will notice you can cut down the dilution strengths of certain products with the addition of steam.

I have not touch. Hygiene so far. 
As you know steam cleaner are used to aid in cleaning when you have allergies or to disinfect surfaces. This is a great benefit when used in car interiors. Used to kill all musty smells, Bacteria and the smell of cigarettes. Steam can go many places where a wet vac cant. Under seats and very tight areas, to name but a few.

Here are a few examples taken from resent write up and details.

Triangular attachment with MF.





























On this particular Detail G101 was used at 1-20. Sprayed sparingly on area and worked in with a soft paint brush. The steamer was them used to clean the area and then wiped over with a clean MF after I was happy with the results.

Before










During







































After










50/50 Drivers seat.










Completed cars.
Before.









After.









Before.










After.









Examples.






































































Before.











During.












After.




















Another useful addition with the steam cleaner is the ability to steam clean vents and air con units.



I have not posted or highlighted the use of the steamer when working on head linings again. With the lack of moisture there is very little chance of the lining sagging. Care must be taken when applying the steam and careful monitoring of temperature as always when working with fabric glue. Work from a safe distance at all times. Once happy with the results wipe with a MF to clean and dry off as much as possible. Before moving to another area. Take your time and continue to work over the area making sure all areas are clean and uniform.

Any look forward to any question on this subject and I will update the post as further tasks are completed.
Gordon.


----------



## -Ally-

Nice Fabia- and even nicer Porsche. When did you do the Porsche ?

As previously, I just think that the steam cleaner is excellent. As you have demonstrated with your recent posts, it can be used for loads of things. 

One thing I always meant to ask you Gordon, I bought 303 fabric guard and was going o apply it,but I done it on an inconspicuous test area but it seemed to leave a water mark. How would i avoid this ?


----------



## Prism Detailing

How would steam work with Alcantara ? or would it just destroy it ?


----------



## Garry Spight

From what I have learned in the past is that its not a good idea to use steam to clean leather as I believe it can be quite damaging to the coating on the leather. Aslo you should not use microfibres on the leather as they can also pull up the finsh on the leather. Leather should be gently cleaned with an appropriate cleaner and a soft bristled brush to get in the grain of the leather. Then patted dry with a good paper towel to aviod damage to the finish. After that a protector can be aplied to the leather to make it easier to clean in the future.

There is no need for condition on coated leather as it can no penatrate the coating of the leather, so in effect all you need to maintain is the painted finish on the leather not the leather itself.


----------



## caledonia

I have never had any problems with cleaning leather.
You just have to adapt your technique.

Lay a MF on the area being steamed and apply the steam on top of the MF. Not directly onto the leather and certainly not using the triangular brush. Once the area has been warmed slightly and the MF is removed you can the use the soft leather brush is really need to gently work into the creases. But in most case the steam will have softened the grime and this the as become attached to the MF laid over the top. So normally no need to wipe. Dab is all that is required. You can also turn down the steam output to accommodate your need.

So you can see it does work. You just have to change your techniques when working with any leathers. Still no chemicals introduce into the leather as they are not required.



As far as Alcantara is concerned. Much the same as above. But you cant spot clean you have to do the complete section. Apply steam through the nozzle onto a MF and the gentle wipe over with a clean cloth changing regularly. Once happy a gentle brush over with a dedicated brush to lift and revive the fibres. But always to full panels as you would with a dedicated cleaner with alcantara anyway.

Gordon.


----------



## karl_liverpool

excellent write up there gordon:thumb::thumb::thumb:

did you find that it took longer to work with than using say a numatic? 

i find that the large numatics dont leave a lot of moisture behind. seat are left touch damp but it doesnt get to drop through the sponge with being sucked up as soon as it hits the seat (with correct tool on hose)


----------



## caledonia

karl_liverpool said:


> excellent write up there gordon:thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> did you find that it took longer to work with than using say a numatic?
> 
> i find that the large numatics dont leave a lot of moisture behind. seat are left touch damp but it doesnt get to drop through the sponge with being sucked up as soon as it hits the seat (with correct tool on hose)


Horse for coarse Karl.
It take roughly the same time to do upholstery. Carpets on the other hand and dependant on dirt your wet vac might still be required. Both machine work hand in hand with each other. The real benefit is using less products as water at present is free. :lol:

But again when you look at the full picture. Wheels, glass, head lining engines as well as upholstery. Also a nice sterile enviroment. And then you can start to see where the little machine has its benefits.

Hope this helps.
Gordon.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Good write up Gordon, as you know I am a big steam fam myself.


----------



## H13BS M

This machine is all ive ever used as it is defently one of the best for carpet and upholstery:

http://www.prochem.co.uk/steempro_powerplus.htm

We also have this is are other van!very handy for marine work but again one of the best in the world, but not cheap!

http://www.prochem.co.uk/apex.htm


----------



## PJM

:thumb:Sticky! :thumb:


----------



## H13BS M

Maybe i read this wrong but a steam cleaner is the deepest upholstery clean there is.My steam cleaner will no doubt, clean better and deeper then any wet vac.Idea of the prochem system is you pre-spray the upholstery and scrub with a horse hair brush.Then use the hand tool which on drag you press the trigger which pushes steam and moisture (which is mixed with a chemical) that gets instantly pushed into the upholstery and extracted out via the vacuum on the same hand tool.This method is most defently the best way to extract 100% of all dirt and contaminants out.


----------



## lessh2o

Useful write up.


----------



## David

i havent read all of your blurb as i know how steamers work etc, pics look good Gordon.

am i right in thinking you have a NIMBUS steam cleaner? if so, which 1?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

I now just offer steam sterile details, the phone never stops ringing.

Makes a change from machine polishing!!!!


----------



## Bel

I just love the "striping" on the carpeted areas 

Thanks to whoever it was that posted a link to this old thread - I hadn't seen it before.


----------



## roper

Very useful, many thanks.

Sorry for the thread revival, but when steam cleaning the carpets, i assume you just use the triangular brush and just steam directly onto the carpet and not through a MF?

If so, how do you deal with any excess water?

And how best to achieve the striping effect?


----------



## squeakyclean32

A very old thread but a great one... A very interesting read :thumb:
I am about to clean the interior of my car which prior to my ownership has been a smokers car & stinks :wall:


----------



## Puntoboy

Nice work Gordon. I've been thinking about getting a steam cleaner recently but there are a lot of mixed reviews of them out there.


----------



## Sonofaah

Mirror Finish Details said:


> I now just offer steam sterile details, the phone never stops ringing.
> 
> Makes a change from machine polishing!!!!


A qs for yourself and Steve OP if I may? What machines are you guys using?
Have you steamed the exteriors too?:thumb:


----------



## chrisc

the nimbus great for chewing gum removal


----------



## Goodfella36

chrisc said:


> the nimbus great for chewing gum removal


They stopped making that now haven't they Gordon used to use a nimbus

I know a friend has the Karcher SG 4/4 from cleanstore and cant rate it enough even get free trolley lol


----------



## Alan W

Gordon still has his Nimbus 1300 as far as I know Lee. Great build quality and sadly no longer available, unfortunately.

I removed some aftermarket window tints from the R32 with it and it left no glue residue on the glass whatsoever – very impressive. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Goodfella36

Alan W said:


> Gordon still has his Nimbus 1300 as far as I know Lee. Great build quality and sadly no longer available, unfortunately.
> 
> I removed some aftermarket window tints from the R32 with it and it left no glue residue on the glass whatsoever - very impressive. :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Not spoke to him in while Alan so was not sure.... it was a very good machine thought they had stopped making them I have tried a few steamers over the years and it does seem the case more you spend better they are lol.


----------



## sandyt87

squeakyclean32 said:


> A very old thread but a great one... A very interesting read :thumb:
> I am about to clean the interior of my car which prior to my ownership has been a smokers car & stinks :wall:


If doing a smokers car make sure you change the pollen filter and see AllenF's post on this page;

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=341005&highlight=Smoke&page=3

That changed my whole outlook on doing smoked in interiors.

Happy cleaning :wave:


----------



## p1tse

I need a steam cleaner from Santa lol


----------



## HugoH

Hi Gordon,

Good post! I enjoyed reading it. I use steam myself on daily basis. 

In the past I tried many things from smaller steam cleaning vacuums up to commercial cleaning -
Cheers!

Hugo


----------



## Alan W

HugoH said:


> Hi Gordon,
> 
> .......what is your machine?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Hugo


Gordon uses a Nimbus 1300 - a great machine that is no longer available, unfortunately. 

Alan W


----------



## 11redrex

Good post (no matter the age). Still trying to find an effective way to remove the smokers smell from my van. And the missus has got a little steam cleaner hiding under the stairs. I was concerned about using steam on the headlining but the idea of putting an mf cloth over the head is brilliant. In fact I think it might have an mf head on it already 
Just about to read your post in interiors.....


----------



## AIRTUNE UK

take a look at www.airtune.eu. The AIRTUNE system pulses out a vapour cloud of 1 micron sized droplets that give much deeper penetration to all surfaces in the vehicle. The odour destroying properties of AIRTUNE Fresh will effectively remove the smell and leave a pleasant and lasting citrous aroma. Your steam idea is therefore on the right track.


----------



## AllenF

HAHAHAHA CITRUS on tobacco.oh dear oh dear.


Mint is the key to removing oil based smells. Citrus just masks it. Citrus is used to "even out" the smell when doing the interior fully.
On top of that basicly you are saying use a fogger.
Again NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO gum up the Windows gum up the switches nessecitating recleaning. When all this does is heats a fluid to a steam. Better idea is hang a disco ball in car crank stereo up and pretend it's a disco because they are the same design of machine that a dj uses for artificial smoke.
To do the job properly take a look at an ozone generator or O3 to the tecky bits. Read up on them and then decide yourself.
After 20 and some years I ain't found a fogger that lasts the day yet alone does what it says ..
They don't clean they just fill the car with a horrible smelling steam that basicly sits on everything.... ozone generator is the way to go every time


----------



## AIRTUNE UK

*Destroying odours, not masking them*

Well, thanks for the dusting down and it may take me a little time to explain that AIRTUNE is not a fogger and the nasty smells are destroyed by complete oxidisation and not masked by any scents or perfumes. We added a citrous aroma as customers wanted to sense the car was clean when they collected their vehicles. The huge advantage of the AIRTUNE system is that the droplet size means the vapour passes through all the car's air filtration system, including condenser and, as our video shows, you can see the vapour reappearing through the vehicle vents. This means all surfaces are reached and treated - unlike anything else you mention. The machine itself (and the AIRTUNE liquid) is made in Germany by a company that specialises in micro pumps for military and medical devices. Requirements for machine reliability and longevity are therefore vital. The fogger machines on the market are cheaply made and not by companies with the same technical requirements and experience. We agree with you they are not effective and do largely work on masking and not destroying the odour source. They also leave nasty deposits in the footwell and on door sills/seats that requires further cleaning. My suggestion is you try the AIRTUNE system. You might surprise yourself and it might help explain why 95% of German airports are rolling it out for car rental returns and why AIRTUNE was shortlisted in a group of 5 top new products in Germany in 2015. :newbie:


----------



## AIRTUNE UK

*Steam cleaning*

Great article and rightly supports the effectiveness of steam. It is precisely that principle of penetration that we we developed AIRTUNE which has the added benefit of working right through the vehicles' air conditioning system which harbours fungi and bacteria and bad smells. AIRTUNE pulses a steam vapour with 1 micron particles that smother fungi and bacteria in the aircon system and destroys them. *Summary of the report for the disinfectant effect of an AIRTUNE process*
*The Institute of Biochemistry of the University of Applied Science Mannheim*
(Germany) has recently tested the disinfectant effect of AIRTUNE. Within this test the investigations of the Institute confirm that after 1 application the reproduction of microorganisms - depending on the art of microorganism - can be reduced up to 99,994%.After a large number of investigations the head of the project Prof. Dr. Lasse Greiner summarises:
"In the tests conducted with Airtune, both a reduction of germs and inhibitory action on their growth was found. This was found for exemplary germs and noteworthy for a mould, which are known for their health impact. Applying the evaporation was superior to the application of the liquid alone, which is attributed to the even distribution of the vapour compared to spraying or other forms of application. Moreover, the likelihood to reach remote and hardly accessible surfaces is strongly increased. Especially cold spots, prone to water condensation and formation of microbial nests, are effectively treated. Overall, a general reduction of microorganisms and reduction of their growth can be achieved by the regular application of the evaporation."


----------



## AllenF

I you put a liquid it you plugs it in it hears up the liquid and pumps it out....
That is a fogger. Or does yours NOT heat the liquid in which case it's a bloody expensive minijet bottle.


----------



## AllenF

Nope it is a fogger.
It's exactly the same as every other fogger out there


----------



## AIRTUNE UK

Well, Alan F, it seems you are not impressed! The foggers out there send out 100 micron size particles which do not penetrate like 1 micron particles and so no, all are not the same. Also beware of your ozone concept, it is probably going to be banned in Germany and then Europe. Here is some further information for you:

*Cold fumigation:*
Cold fog has a limited range and therefore it is less effective
The devices are highly vulnerable and are often defective
Regular use is necessary to keep the device / membrane germ-free

*Ozonizer:*
Ozone is toxic
Ozone can cause asthma, irritations of respiratory tract and eyes
Due to the oxidation further toxic substances could arise
The German Respiratory Society warns against ozonizers
Due to the oxidation surfaces will be attacked
Polished surfaces could become tarnished. Seals will become brittle in the long run.
Ozone does not destroy bacteria, it does not kill microorganisms
The application is expensive and takes longer

I hope this helps...............................


----------



## AllenF

Okkkkkkk I beg to differ there pal.
A lot of water treatment plants are now installing ozone treatments on the grounds it is one of the only safe ways to kill a nasty water bourn bacteria that can kill.
A lot of swimming pools also use then.
And the quantities you put into a vehicle is NOT detrimental to enviroment. Obviously you don't sit in car when it's running but nor do you with a fogger. You need to do your research on o3 generators and there usefulness rather than just throwing out a load of marketing gumpf.

http://ozofresh.co.uk/ozopedia/can-ozone-kill-viruses-and-bacteria/

Take a read. I would rather have stuff sterilized by ozone than by a fogger lmao.
And yes I have emphysema and still use an o3 generator with no Ill effects. In low levels that are perfectly safe and stay under the public health standards exposure levels


----------



## AIRTUNE UK

Good morning Allen and thank you for your further feedback.

Each time I try to prepare a full reply for you, my email drops out so I will keep this one short.

Despite your comments, Ozone remains a dangerous gas and is classified as such. I used to live In China and when the Ozone levels rise, I know how unpleasant the effects are. I note with regret that you suffer from emphysema and yet you still take the unnecessary risks of using an ozone generator. 
How long do you leave the vehicle outside to be sure the Ozone has dispersed to safe levels? Obviously you would give your customers a health risk warning if using the process, particularly if they are a smoker and have children or animals that will use the car as soon as you hand it over. Obviously too you are very careful about the humidity levels when you are using the system as these can greatly increase the risks of formation of nanoparticles that go deeper into the lungs than dear old nicotine. 
I have a great article on all of the above but it is in German and will take me a long time to translate. If you want the link, let me know and I will send it through. The article comes from a well known German magazine for the motor and associated trades called "Krafthand".

As well as confirming the function of Ozone generators and their potential risks, it mentions a new system on the market, although does not refer to us by name. The *AIRTUNE* system has no such safety risks, is quick to use, is very effective and, by the way, cheaper per vehicle treatment.

Unlike foggers which are cold,* AIRTUNE* uses heat. It is the natural successor to all other types of systems and you really should give it a try and stop risking your health any further.


----------



## AllenF

I have tried thermal foggers ( which your unit is) and to be honest found them crap. The gummed everything up necessitating the interior to be recleaned.
As for my process an hour in the car and an airing process of two hours which leaves the vehicle sterilized but within exposure levels.
I have less breathing problems with this process then breathing in sauna fumes.

They are no more danerous ( in fact safer ) than the odour rescue kits.

Maybe take a read here https://www.jenesco.com/ozone-generator-safe-use.html.


----------



## AIRTUNE UK

Thanks again Allen and the article confirms the need for safety precautions which you obviously follow.

I don't know which thermal 'foggers' you have used. The 'foggers' we know of do leave deposits and add to the cleaning tasks but that does not happen with *AIRTUNE* and none of our users have reported any such issues. Indeed, they are delighted in all respects with performance.

The only way you might be convinced to think again and recognise that *AIRTUNE* is a leap forward in technology and capability is to conduct some trials. I am hoping that DW will soon test the system for me and the hand held products that we also offer.

*AIRTUNE* does represent the best available on the market whether it is bacteria in the air conditioning system you wish to destroy or the removal of bad odours. I really am not full of 'marketing guff' as you call it and would not agree to represent anything I didn't fully believe in. Testing needed for such products in Germany is very thorough and for *AIRTUNE* to be so well regarded there so quickly is pretty good evidence to me.

Hope we have more exchanges in future when we have some more independent test results.:lol:


----------



## AllenF

The only way i get convinced is to see and use it for myself.
Having been in this game for more years then most and having used more machinery and chemicals over those years than most I can compare things to things that I resigned to memory years ago. 
IMO thermal fogging is not a step forwards but two steps backwards. Yes I have played with expensive units as well as cheap units that all end up the same. Blocked keys. Scaled up. And leaving a gummy residue. I have probably bonnet more foggers than buckets over the years


----------



## AIRTUNE UK

*Fungi and bacteria removal*

As mentioned, we do want DW to run as full a trial as they can for us as soon as this can be done. They will probably have to focus on odour removal rather than the destruction of fungi and bacteria. The report from the University of Mannheim of course confirms the effectiveness of *AIRTUNE* against fungi and bacteria and I have already posted the key extracts from that.
Indeed, we have seen no report on ozone functionality in the air conditioning system. Whereas it might be possible to be effective, we believe such high ozone doses would be required and would make it totally unsafe and risk the serious oxidisation of all metal surfaces. A low output machine would not produce anything like enough of a dosage to impact such areas which are the main harbourers of the problem.

We don't know of any other system that uses the same principles as *AIRTUNE *but will be happy to take a look at them if you can help my naming an example.

Thanks again.


----------



## AllenF

I you obviously want to promote your product which I fully understand.but please don't try and rewrite chemistry books and quote that ozone can't do things when it is proven and has been in both industry and domestic for years.
Unlike your "system that we have never seen " since the like of foggit or odourfog or go right back to thermally. All were rubbish then all got severely tested all fell by the wayside. Your unit is untested on here by real people in real situations. Anything can be lab tested and produce the results you say because the play down the negatives.
Bottom line more guys pro and warrior use odour rescue kits than thermal foggers...... does that not tell you something ( odour rescue being chorine dioxide which is WORSE than ozone.......)


----------



## AIRTUNE UK

Thanks again Allen.

I have tried to find the foggers you mention but only found the second machine which is a cold fogger - as already stated, a different and ineffective principal compared to *AIRTUNE.* In fact, we are agreeing with you that cold foggers are not effective and have intrinsic problems.

Also as said before, we have yet to see a test report on the effectiveness of ozone machines on air conditioning systems. Our view is that they probably can be effective but only if using the most powerful machines (not the ones you recommend which are low power) and the big boys come with significant and widely reported safety issues and we can all do without those.

The reason *AIRTUNE* is not yet in widespread use in the UK is because it is new and it takes customers time to test and time for me to get the message through. Sponsoring DW is an important start for us and like all businesses and new products, time and effort is need to build them up. All the valeters and garages I have worked with so far are delighted with results.

We are also aware that not all vehicles need a full bacterial clean or a full car odour removal. In the case of a local spillage or a local odour problem, from say a dog poo, then we have a hand held bottle spray to deal with the issue. It uses *AIRTUNE* Xpress and works a treat.

We hope that helps understanding further and that you follow the ozone safety procedures to the letter until maybe one day you discover and accept the advances we have made.


----------



## AllenF

Lol that's because people worked out those machines I stated DIDN'T work and they went under..... says it all to me good job I haven't got one and need spares isn't it


----------



## Joech92

I have to say I enjoy th use of steam!


----------



## AIRTUNE UK

I think this is an excellent post and really explains and shows well why steam works as a cleaning aid. One thing we found at *AIRTUNE* is that wet systems can actually sink smelly molecules deeper into the interior surfaces making them much harder to destroy. A steam approach does not have this drawback and is an ideal way to prepare a smelly vehicle for a treatment with *AIRTUNE *Fresh. As *AIRTUNE* is also a hot vapour based system, then for all the reasons you have given, it does reach places that other systems simply cannot reach, even right through the whole air conditioning system with all its hidden ducts and filters. Julian AIRTUNE


----------

